# Rocky fork lake open bass tournament



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

We are having a bass tournament at rocky fork lake saturday evening 6/6/09-4pm-9pm north shore ramp.cost $30.00 per boat /optional $5.00 big fish pot per boat. Rules are simple -no short fish--only one dead fish can be weighted in per team and there is an 8 ounce penility .dead fish will not be eligible for big fish pot/.no live bait/ 100% pay back-first and second and third places money based on number of boats.1-5 boats first place only/6-10 first & second place/11-20 boats first,second,third place contact person -steve greene 513-896-4709/cell 513 320 5349


----------



## bass (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Steve I will be there. You doing a Cowan tournament this year ?


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey Bass glad to see you can make it .Yes we are going to have a tournament at Cowan Lake ,just don't know the date yet most likely in a couple weeks.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Sweet! Ill try to make it. I might be up north at Grand or Indian for a weekend trip,but if I am around home, I will shoot down there.


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hope you can make it,Lunkers


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Northshore is by the two baitshops. Correct? 



looking like I should make it


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

Northshore drive about mid way of the lake,there is a marina, i beleive there are some bait shops there,


----------

